# Delta Mortis fixture



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys I picked this up today as well for $25, curiouser as to how it mounts to a bench. If you guys can attach some pics of yours. Thanks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ...curiouser as to how it mounts to a bench.


It doesn't mount on a bench … it rides in a miter slot on your tablesaw.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I found a video on YouTube that showed how it is used.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It's actually not a mortise fixture, but a tenon fixture. You can use it on a table saw, router table, or shaper to make tenons.

But first you make the mortises, since it's easier to make the tenons fit the mortises than the other way around.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

. . . and $25 is a very good price.


----------

